
Ranking the Most Popular Websites by Demographic - jonbaer
https://priceonomics.com/ranking-the-most-popular-websites-by-demographic/
======
drpgq
I didn't think dilbert was that male oriented. Male oriented sure but 94%?

~~~
eplanit
And, also correlates with wealth and education.

